# FCG - Flying Crank Ghost



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Yess i finally got round to making a FCG, after breaking one microwave motor i was going to give up and then i got a new one from my dads work  the fabric at the moment on it is beef netting, but fingers crossed i get my job and then i will buy some better fabric for it. on that note what fabric should i use ?
enjoy


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

and the video

FCG :: flyingcrankghost006.flv video by DEADerside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid55.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/FCG/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/FCG/flyingcrankghost006


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually, I like the way it looks as it is.
Nice job Grim!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

y so do I grim...looks great
unless you think the fabric is too heavy for motor, then maybe just gauze would work


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good-so that is using a micrwave motor--didnt think it had the power for that, looks like just the arms are moving,,,, i used cheeze cloth for mine just 2 layers


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good man. Weight may be an issue or not, depending on what you find. If it isn't, I wouldn't change it. Are you going to add a head?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the look as is...nice speed too


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

I like the look, very original.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

well there is supposed to be a head which is a crappy plastic tub in the middle because i dont have anything head shaped, any ideas ? the cloth isnt too heavy for it but i'm not sure if it looks ghostly enough with the scraps of beef netting.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That looks great how did you get it to work left to right

For the head find you a styrofoam wig head.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Pretty cool! So you used a microwave motor? Like for the turntable inside the microwave? I saved some parts from my microwave when I took it apart to see how they work..lol


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I think it's cool the way it is as well. Awesome!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Well done! I agree, it looks good the way it is....


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys, i cant get hold of styrofoam heads i have tried before and ebay ones ive seen are £15 out of my price range lol. yup its the motor fro the turntable in an old microwave


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on the FCG! I think it look's great just the way it is. So - What's wrong with a headless ghost?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

There is a wire screen of some sort that is available at craft stores that might be helpful to take the place of a styro head. You can cut it with scissors and then simply shape it over your own face and it will hold that shape. It's not indestructible by any means, but for an FCG application where it only has to hold up under cheesecloth, it works very well. It even gives a more ghostly appearance to your finished prop. Maybe someone here can help with the name though, because I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good the way it is grim... even if you get a styro head, I wouldn't add it on top but maybe put it in the hand or something... dunno just crazy ideas... but love the headless look.

-TM


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

if no styrofoam heads available, maybe a balloon? just an idea. Looks great as-is, of course.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

phobophile said:


> if no styrofoam heads available, maybe a balloon? just an idea. Looks great as-is, of course.


Any type of ball would work. There are no beauty shops
over there?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I think the netting looks great as is.


----------



## grump010 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great job, I wouldn't have thought a microwave motor would've had enough power. Try calling a cancer clinic in your area and ask them if they know of a wig supply store, might get lucky and be able to acquire a styro head from them.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great FCG! I really like the look of it as it is. Maybe instead of the traditional wig-head make an empty hood from the same fabric.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks for the comments guys, it's not i cant get one it's i cant afford one really lol. uruk-hai great idea i may just do that. thanks.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

really girm, it looks just fine now although the empty hood idea sounds good


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good the way it is! If you soak the netting in laundry detergent and let it air dry it should glow blue under blacklight. The phosphors in the soap glow blue. 
Worked on my fcg, the cheesecloth that is.

Flying Crank Ghost :: flying_ghost.flv video by dynoflyer - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid124.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/Flying%20Crank%20Ghost/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@p7/dynoflyer/Flying%20Crank%20Ghost/flying_ghost


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Lilly said:


> y so do I grim...looks great
> unless you think the fabric is too heavy for motor, then maybe just gauze would work


Yup, what Lilly said. Cheesecloth or gauze is very lightweight.


----------

